# [OT] Irritation über nvidia

## birnbaumtruhe

Hallo,

eigentlich hab ich nach einem Problem über die Quick Search gesucht, aber es waren doch sehr viele Antworten und zudem die wirklich interessant klingenden Threads waren in Spanish, Italian, etc. - Genaugenommen handelt es sich um den Framebuffer Support. Auf meinem Notebook kann ich dank FB und ATI Karte die Konsole auf 1400x... fahren, auf meinem Rechner hier geht das nicht und zwar weil er eine nvidia Karte hat. Ich hab mich mal so durch die Threads gehangelt und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl dass niemand so recht Ahnung hat oder irgendwie alles stimmt, hier mal kurz und bündig die These und vielleicht kann jemand ja antworten der näheres dazu weis.

- Framebuffer Support zu aktivieren ist sinnlos, selbst VESA FB macht keinen Sinn, die einzige Möglichkeit ist die VGA Text Konsole Auflösung zu aktivieren und im Lilo "anzumachen"

(u. a. gesehen in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=92984&highlight=nvidia+framebuffer) [OK]

- Warum ist bei einer gewissen Auflösung die ich übers lilo selektiere das [ OK ] beim init durchgestrichen? Davon betroffen ist auch die Shell, bei einer niedrigeren "Auflösung" gehts dann. Der Flachbildschirm unterstützt 1280x1024. [OK]

- Hat jemand einen Mirror für den nforce-net diff der auf nvheadquarters.com im Forum rumgeistert (wurde im Thread Porting 2.4-2.6 in Documentation erwähnt). [OK]

- Warum bekomme ich das hässliche NVIDIA Logo nicht mehr obwohl ich nichts ausgeschaltet habe. [OK]

- Idee woran ich erkenne dass mein GLX falsch gelinkt ist bzw. warum es aus ist? [-]

 Grüsse und vielen Dank schon mals falls sich jemand die Mühe macht es zu beantworten

[mod edit]

Titel angepasst

Beforegod

----------

## batnator

 *Quote:*   

> - Framebuffer Support zu aktivieren ist sinnlos, selbst VESA FB macht keinen Sinn, ....

 

Der Framebuffer Modus sollte eigentlich problemlos funktionieren. Folgende Optionen im Kernel:

```
Console drivers  --->

   [*] VGA text console                                                                           

   [*] Video mode selection support                                                              

   < > MDA text console (dual-headed) (EXPERIMENTAL)                                             

   Frame-buffer support  --->

       [*] Support for frame buffer devices (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                    

       [*]   VESA VGA graphics console

```

Der Rest auf der Konfigurationsseite kann alles deaktiviert sein.

In Deiner LILO oder GRUB Konfiguration solltest Du als Kernelparameter folgende Optionen übergeben:

```
video=mtrr,vesa:1280x1024 vga=0x31a
```

Damit sollte Dein Rechner eigentlich im FB Modus 1280x1204 sauber hochfahren.

 *Quote:*   

> - Warum ist bei einer gewissen Auflösung die ich übers lilo ....

 

Welchem Kernel nutzt Du? Ich habe bei den xfs-sources wie auch bei den ck-sources keine derartigen Probleme.

 *Quote:*   

> - Hat jemand einen Mirror für den nforce-net diff ...

 

Sorry nö

 *Quote:*   

> - Warum bekomme ich das hässliche NVIDIA Logo nicht mehr ...

 

Schaue mal noch ob in Deiner /etc/X11/XF86config in der Section "Device" folgendes existiert: 

```
Option     "NoLogo"        "on"
```

Wenn Du das Logo sehen willst entweder auf off setzen oder diese Zeile löschen.

Für weitere Parameter schaue unter /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496/README.DE.gz mal nach.

 *Quote:*   

> - Idee woran ich erkenne dass mein GLX falsch gelinkt ...

 

```
emerge nvidia-glx

opengl-update nvidia
```

ausführen damit wäre softwareseitig erstmal alles OK.

Dann schauen ob in Deiner /etc/X11/XF86config in der Section "Module" folgendes existiert:

```
Load       "glx"
```

X neustarten und nun sollte der GLX Support da sein.

----------

## jay

 *Quote:*   

> - Hat jemand einen Mirror für den nforce-net diff ...

 

War bis vor kurzem noch auf bugs.gentoo.org, ist jetzt aber im offiziellen Portage-Tree. Also:

#emerge rsync

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p nforce-net

und das Patchen geht ganz automatisch bei dem 2.6er Kernel.

----------

## toskala

die framebuffer treiber unterstützen nicht jedes format. der ati fb-treiber kann halt auch modi die vom vesa abweichen. nvidia kann das halt nicht. deswegen kriegst du keine 1400xirgendwas hin mit nvidia.

desweiteren ist framebuffer halt allesamt noch nicht so ganz ausgereift  :Smile:  also, da geht noch viel hin und her was vermutlich all deine probleme erklärt.

imho is das framebuffer zeuch auch alles noch als unstable und im kernel experimental gemarked.

nuja, so is das eben

----------

## Jim1162

Häufig verursacht ein angeschlossenes Composite Kabel am TV Ausgang probleme mit dem Framebuffer oder der Grafik allgemein. 

Nach dem ich den abgezogen und neu gestartet hab klappte es alles wunderbar.

Gruß Jim

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Installationshinweise. Leider bin ich nach wie vor nicht so ganz glücklich. Framebuffer läuft, etc. 

Ich wollte jetzt ein paar Spiele mal ausprobieren, Q3A, Americas Army, NWN, etc. leider brechen die Spiele ab oder sind gähnend langsam (z.B. Planeshift). Nun gut, ich hab ein bisschen im Forum gestöbert und in ein paar Threads hineingelesen. Das opengl-update nvidia führt er bei mir anstandsmässig aus, nur was zu passieren scheint nichts. 

Laut Nvidia sollte nvidia-glx und nv-glx bei xdpyinfo erscheinen, tun sie aber nicht sondern nur glx. Ändere ich die Zeile in der XF86Config ab auf nvidia statt nv, geht mein X nicht mehr. Wunderbar. Was tun? Was ist falsch? Mein X läuft tadellos, auch wenn nvidia beim lsmod auf [unused] steht. Hat jemand eine Idee?

 Grüsse

----------

## thundersteele

Also, wenn du in deiner XF86Config nv stehen hast, dann wird das nvidia modul nicht benutzt, --> keine Hardwarebeschleunigung. Deswegen siehst du natürlich auch kein Logo. 

Musst halt nvidia reinschreiben und alles richtig installiert haben, dann sollte auch der XServer gehen. 

Kuck nochmal hier, http://gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/desktop Sektion 2.5, aber ich denke das weisst du schon alles. Vielleicht liegt das Problem nur an deiner XF86Config, kannst dir mal meine anschauen:

http://home.arcor.de/enton/linux/XF86Config-4

Steht allerdings auch ne Menge schrott drin, aber das wichtigste funktioniert.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Erstmal der Beweis dass alles korrekt installiert ist:

```

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.4496

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4496

      Size of downloaded files: 5,005 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: XFree86 GLX libraries for the NVIDIA's X driver

 

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.4496-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4496-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 5,005 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's X driver

```

meine XF86Config

```

root # cat /etc/X11/XF86Config

Section "Files"

        FontPath        "unix/:7100"                                           #  local font server

        # if the local font server has problems, we can fall back on these

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

 

Section "Module"

        #Load   "bitmap"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "drm"

        #Load   "ddc"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "glx"

        #Load   "int10"

        #Load   "pex5"

        #Load   "record"

        #Load   "speedo"

        Load    "type1"

        #Load   "vbe"

        #Load   "xie"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "keyboard"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc104"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "de"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"

EndSection

 

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "nvidia"

        Driver          "nv"

        #Driver         "nvidia"

        Option          "NoLogo"        "on"

EndSection

 

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "LG 1810B"

        HorizSync       30-83

        VertRefresh     56-75

#       Option          "DPMS"

        Option          "FlatPanel" "1"

        Option          "CrtcNumber" "1"

EndSection

 

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "nvidia"

        Monitor         "LG 1810B"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           1

                Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           4

                Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           8

                Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           15

                Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           16

                Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

 

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Default Layout"

        Screen          "Default Screen"

        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

```

Mein lsmod

```

root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: PF

ohci1394               22920   0  (unused)

ieee1394               41316   0  [ohci1394]

nvnet                  26400   1

nvidia               1626624   0  (unused)

usb-storage            60668   0  (unused)

hid                    13908   0  (unused)

usb-ohci               17216   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               15104   0  (unused)

usbcore                55488   1  [usb-storage hid usb-ohci ehci-hcd]

```

Was nun? Ich verstehs einfach nicht, alles so schön gemacht wie befohlen, trotzdem bekomme ich sobald ich statt nv nvidia eintrage ein wunderbares no screens found und davor no devices detected oder so was in der Richtung.

P.S.: Danke für die X Config, aber ich behaupte mal dass sie identisch war  :Smile:  So halbwegs

----------

## norbert

Hallo,

hier steckt das Problem:

```
Section "Device" 

        Identifier      "nvidia" 

->        Driver          "nv" 

->        #Driver         "nvidia" 

        Option          "NoLogo"        "on" 

EndSection
```

Aktiviere nvidia; nv ist der xfree Treiber.

Gruß,

Norbert

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Leider geht dann der X Server nicht mehr, also "no devices found", "no screens found"

----------

## norbert

Hallo,

aktiviere "ddc" poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von startx.

lsmod zeigt, dass das nvidia Modul geladen ist?

Gruß,

Norbert

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Nun gut, ddc ist aktiviert, war es aber auch mal, habs nur mal testweise rausgenommen. Ein lsmod habe ich bereits oben mal gepostet, der Vollständigkeit halber:

```
root@othello michael # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: PF

floppy                 47996   0  (autoclean)

ohci1394               22920   0  (unused)

ieee1394               41316   0  [ohci1394]

nvnet                  26400   1

nvidia               1626624   0  (unused)

usb-storage            60668   0  (unused)

hid                    13908   0  (unused)

usb-ohci               17216   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               15104   0  (unused)

usbcore                55488   1  [usb-storage hid usb-ohci ehci-hcd]

```

und der X Error beim startx:

```
root@othello root # more XFree86.0.log

 

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 07 October 2003

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Nov  4 00:30:22 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LG 1810B"

(**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(**) FontPath set to "unix/:7100,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

 

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1695,1000 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1695,1000 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8064 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:08:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0251 card 1043,8023 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4400] rev 162, Mem @ 0xe8000000/24, 0xd8000000/27, 0xe0000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xea085000 - 0xea08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xea084000 - 0xea0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xea082000 - 0xea082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xea080000 - 0xea080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xea087000 - 0xea0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xea086000 - 0xea086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xea081000 - 0xea081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xea085000 - 0xea08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xea084000 - 0xea0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xea082000 - 0xea082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xea080000 - 0xea080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xea087000 - 0xea0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xea086000 - 0xea086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xea081000 - 0xea081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xea085000 - 0xea08503f (0x40) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xea084000 - 0xea0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xea082000 - 0xea082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xea080000 - 0xea080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xea087000 - 0xea0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xea086000 - 0xea086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xea081000 - 0xea081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

        mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI, mgag400,

        mgag550

(II) GLINT: driver for 3Dlabs chipsets: gamma, gamma2, ti_pm2, ti_pm, r4,

        pm4, pm3, pm2v, pm2, pm, 300sx, 500tx, mx, delta

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

        RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

        GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

        GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU,

        GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro,

        GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

        GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

        GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

        GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL, Quadro4 550 XGL, Quadro4 NVS,

        GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go,

        Quadro4 580 XGL, Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL,

        GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

        GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

        0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

        Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

        Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, 0x0300, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

        GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0316, 0x0317, 0x0318,

        0x0319, 0x031A, 0x031B, 0x031C, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F,

        GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, 0x0323, GeForce FX Go5200,

        GeForce FX Go5250, 0x032A, Quadro FX 500, 0x032C, 0x032D, 0x032F

(II) TGA: driver for Digital chipsets: tga, tga2

(II) S3: driver (version 0.3.5 for S3 chipset: 964-0, 964-1, 968,

        Trio32/64, Aurora64V+

(II) S3VIRGE: driver (version 1.8.6) for S3 ViRGE chipsets: virge, 86C325,

        virge vx, 86C988, virge dx, virge gx, 86C375, 86C385, virge gx2,

        86C357, virge mx, 86C260, virge mx+, 86C280, trio 3d, 86C365,

        trio 3d/2x, 86C362, 86C368

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

        SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

        SIS315PRO, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/652/M652/740, SIS330(Xabre),

        SIS660/M660/760/M760

(II) RENDITION: rendition driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: V1000,

        V2100/V2200

(II) NEOMAGIC: Driver for Neomagic chipsets: neo2070, neo2090, neo2093,

        neo2097, neo2160, neo2200, neo2230, neo2360, neo2380

(II) I740: Driver for Intel i740 chipset: i740 (agp), i740 (pci)

(II) TDFX: Driver for 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 chipsets: 3dfx Banshee,

        3dfx Voodoo3, 3dfx Voodoo5

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 1.1.27t) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

        Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

        Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

        Twister PN133, Twister KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128, SuperSavage/MX 64,

        SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 128,

        SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64,

        SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR, ProSavage DDR-K

(II) CIRRUS: driver for Cirrus chipsets: CLGD5430, CLGD5434-4, CLGD5434-8,

        CLGD5436, CLGD5446, CLGD5480, CL-GD5462, CL-GD5464, CL-GD5464BD,

        CL-GD5465, CL-GD7548

(II) VMWARE: driver for VMware SVGA: vmware0405, vmware0710

(II) TSENG: driver for Tseng Labs chipsets: ET4000, ET4000W32, ET4000W32i,

        ET4000W32p, ET6000, ET6100,

(II) TRIDENT: driver for Trident chipsets: tvga9000, tvga9000i, tvga8900c,

        tvga8900d, tvga9200cxr, tgui9400cxi, cyber9320, cyber9388, cyber9397,

        cyber9397dvd, cyber9520, cyber9525dvd, cyberblade/e4, tgui9420dgi,

        tgui9440agi, tgui9660, tgui9680, providia9682, providia9685,

        cyber9382, cyber9385, 3dimage975, 3dimage985, blade3d, cyberbladei7,

        cyberbladei7d, cyberbladei1, cyberbladei1d, cyberbladeAi1,

        cyberbladeAi1d, bladeXP, cyberbladeXPAi1

(II) CHIPS: Driver for Chips and Technologies chipsets: ct65520, ct65525,

        ct65530, ct65535, ct65540, ct65545, ct65546, ct65548, ct65550,

        ct65554, ct65555, ct68554, ct69000, ct69030, ct64200, ct64300

(II) APM: driver for the Alliance chipsets: AP6422, AT24, AT3D

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev, afb

(II) I128: driver for Number Nine I128 chipsets: i128, i128v2, i128t2r,

        i128t2r4

(II) NSC: Nsc family driver (version 2.7.6) for chipsets: 5530, SC1200,

        SC1400, REDCLOUD

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4.18) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QJ (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP), ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QN (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QO (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Qh (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qi (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Qj (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qk (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Ql (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Id (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ie (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9000 If (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Ld (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Le (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lf (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5960 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5963 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon M9+ 5968 (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 5969 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon M9+ 596A (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 596B (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AF (AGP), ATI FireGL Z1/X1 AG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP)

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

        i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G

(II) IMSTT: driver (version 1.0.0) for IMS TwinTurbo chipsets : imstt128,

        imstt3d

(II) NEWPORT: driver for Newport Graphics Card: XL

(II) ARK: driver (version 0.5.0 for ARK Logic chipset: ark1000pv,

        ark2000pv, ark2000mt

(II) CYRIX: driver for Cyrix MediaGX Processors: mediagx

(II) Silicon Motion: driver (version 1.3.1) for Silicon Motion Lynx chipsets:

        Lynx, LynxE, Lynx3D, LynxEM, LynxEM+, Lynx3DM

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: generic

(II) DUMMY: Driver for Dummy chipsets: dummy

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

 

Fatal server error:

no screens found

 

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

----------

## norbert

Hallo,

Du lädst immer noch den nv Treiber:

```
...

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w, 

        mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI, mgag400, 

        mgag550 

(II) GLINT: driver for 3Dlabs chipsets: gamma, gamma2, ti_pm2, ti_pm, r4, 

        pm4, pm3, pm2v, pm2, pm, 300sx, 500tx, mx, delta 

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta, 

        RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, 

        GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200, 

        GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU, 

...

```

Das ist mit Sicherheit aber nicht das eigentliche Problem - es werden lt. Log !alle! XFree Treiber geladen, was mit Sicherheit so nicht sein sollte. Sichere mal die XF86Config und erstelle mit xf86cfg (kann auch xf86setup heissen, liegt glaube unter /usr/X11/bin) eine neue Konfiguration und trage dann dort den NVidia Treiber und ggf. noch notwendige Module ein.

Gruß,

Norbert

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Also gut, nach hin und her, daher auch der 3te Edit, ein wenig mehr Klarheit. 

XF86config -> neu gebaut, Austausch von nv auf nvidia zeigt folgendes Ergebnis:

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 07 October 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Nov  4 21:27:59 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1695,1000 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1695,1000 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8064 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:08:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0251 card 1043,8023 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4400] rev 162, Mem @ 0xe8000000/24, 0xd8000000/27, 0xe0000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xea085000 - 0xea08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xea084000 - 0xea0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xea082000 - 0xea082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xea080000 - 0xea080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea087000 - 0xea0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea086000 - 0xea086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xea081000 - 0xea081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xea085000 - 0xea08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xea084000 - 0xea0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xea082000 - 0xea082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xea080000 - 0xea080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea087000 - 0xea0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea086000 - 0xea086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xea081000 - 0xea081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea085000 - 0xea08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea084000 - 0xea0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xea082000 - 0xea082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xea080000 - 0xea080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xea087000 - 0xea0870ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xea086000 - 0xea086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xea081000 - 0xea081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

   mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI, mgag400,

   mgag550

(II) GLINT: driver for 3Dlabs chipsets: gamma, gamma2, ti_pm2, ti_pm, r4,

   pm4, pm3, pm2v, pm2, pm, 300sx, 500tx, mx, delta

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

   RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

   GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

   GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU,

   GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro,

   GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL, Quadro4 550 XGL, Quadro4 NVS,

   GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go,

   Quadro4 580 XGL, Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL,

   GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

   GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

   0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, 0x0300, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0316, 0x0317, 0x0318,

   0x0319, 0x031A, 0x031B, 0x031C, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F,

   GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, 0x0323, GeForce FX Go5200,

   GeForce FX Go5250, 0x032A, Quadro FX 500, 0x032C, 0x032D, 0x032F

(II) TGA: driver for Digital chipsets: tga, tga2

(II) S3: driver (version 0.3.5 for S3 chipset: 964-0, 964-1, 968,

   Trio32/64, Aurora64V+

(II) S3VIRGE: driver (version 1.8.6) for S3 ViRGE chipsets: virge, 86C325,

   virge vx, 86C988, virge dx, virge gx, 86C375, 86C385, virge gx2,

   86C357, virge mx, 86C260, virge mx+, 86C280, trio 3d, 86C365,

   trio 3d/2x, 86C362, 86C368

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

   SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

   SIS315PRO, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/652/M652/740, SIS330(Xabre),

   SIS660/M660/760/M760

(II) RENDITION: rendition driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: V1000,

   V2100/V2200

(II) NEOMAGIC: Driver for Neomagic chipsets: neo2070, neo2090, neo2093,

   neo2097, neo2160, neo2200, neo2230, neo2360, neo2380

(II) I740: Driver for Intel i740 chipset: i740 (agp), i740 (pci)

(II) TDFX: Driver for 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 chipsets: 3dfx Banshee,

   3dfx Voodoo3, 3dfx Voodoo5

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 1.1.27t) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

   Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

   Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

   Twister PN133, Twister KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128, SuperSavage/MX 64,

   SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 128,

   SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64,

   SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR, ProSavage DDR-K

(II) CIRRUS: driver for Cirrus chipsets: CLGD5430, CLGD5434-4, CLGD5434-8,

   CLGD5436, CLGD5446, CLGD5480, CL-GD5462, CL-GD5464, CL-GD5464BD,

   CL-GD5465, CL-GD7548

(II) VMWARE: driver for VMware SVGA: vmware0405, vmware0710

(II) TSENG: driver for Tseng Labs chipsets: ET4000, ET4000W32, ET4000W32i,

   ET4000W32p, ET6000, ET6100, 

(II) TRIDENT: driver for Trident chipsets: tvga9000, tvga9000i, tvga8900c,

   tvga8900d, tvga9200cxr, tgui9400cxi, cyber9320, cyber9388, cyber9397,

   cyber9397dvd, cyber9520, cyber9525dvd, cyberblade/e4, tgui9420dgi,

   tgui9440agi, tgui9660, tgui9680, providia9682, providia9685,

   cyber9382, cyber9385, 3dimage975, 3dimage985, blade3d, cyberbladei7,

   cyberbladei7d, cyberbladei1, cyberbladei1d, cyberbladeAi1,

   cyberbladeAi1d, bladeXP, cyberbladeXPAi1

(II) CHIPS: Driver for Chips and Technologies chipsets: ct65520, ct65525,

   ct65530, ct65535, ct65540, ct65545, ct65546, ct65548, ct65550,

   ct65554, ct65555, ct68554, ct69000, ct69030, ct64200, ct64300

(II) APM: driver for the Alliance chipsets: AP6422, AT24, AT3D

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev, afb

(II) I128: driver for Number Nine I128 chipsets: i128, i128v2, i128t2r,

   i128t2r4

(II) NSC: Nsc family driver (version 2.7.6) for chipsets: 5530, SC1200,

   SC1400, REDCLOUD

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4.18) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QJ (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP), ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QN (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QO (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Qh (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qi (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Qj (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qk (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Ql (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Id (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ie (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9000 If (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Ld (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Le (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lf (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5960 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5963 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon M9+ 5968 (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 5969 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon M9+ 596A (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 596B (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AF (AGP), ATI FireGL Z1/X1 AG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP)

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G

(II) IMSTT: driver (version 1.0.0) for IMS TwinTurbo chipsets : imstt128,

   imstt3d

(II) NEWPORT: driver for Newport Graphics Card: XL

(II) ARK: driver (version 0.5.0 for ARK Logic chipset: ark1000pv,

   ark2000pv, ark2000mt

(II) CYRIX: driver for Cyrix MediaGX Processors: mediagx

(II) Silicon Motion: driver (version 1.3.1) for Silicon Motion Lynx chipsets:

   Lynx, LynxE, Lynx3D, LynxEM, LynxEM+, Lynx3DM

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: generic

(II) DUMMY: Driver for Dummy chipsets: dummy

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

und ein ls auf /dev/n* zeigt folgendes

```

othello root # ls /dev/n*

/dev/null  /dev/nvidia0  /dev/nvidiactl  /dev/nvram

```

Ideen?

----------

## darksaidin

hab leider ein sehr ähnliches, wenn nicht sogar das gleiche Problem. Mit dem nvidia Treiber startet mein X nicht mehr - Meldung: No devices detected - Fatal server error: no screens found ....

Ich hab allerdings das 2.6er Kernel drauf. Mit dem 2.4er auf meiner alten Platte lief der Treiber einigermaßen (hatte ein paar Artefakte wenn Fenster abgerundet waren, aber das hätte man sicherlich hinbekommen können..)

----------

## norbert

@darksaidin: Klingt nach fehlendem nvidia Modul. linux-beta nach linux umbiegen in /usr/src und 

```
emerge media-video/nvidia-kernel
```

Danach sollte es gehen.

@birnbaumtruhe: Meine XF86Config kommt per PM zum testen.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Gut. Jedenfalls hab ich die Config neu gebaut mit dem schwachen Programm, in dem ich keine TFT Unterstützung gesehen habe, musste die TFT Paras mit der Hand eintragen *narf*

----------

